# dc.prepareReadRequest klappt nicht! [VB]



## lovwch (13 Dezember 2018)

Hallo zusammen!
ich probiere momentan ein Userinterface in VB mit Libnodave für eine S7-300 zu programmieren. Bisher klappt alles relativ gut allerdings habe ich ein Problem:
Ich lese zyklisch via readBytes ein paar (insgesamt pro Iteration ca. 50) Bytes ein. Leider hängt sich nach einiger Zeit das Programm mit einer Exception auf. Leider habe ich auch nach extensiver Suche (hier im Forum + Google) keine Lösung gefunden. Ich nutz die offizielle Libnodave .net implemetierung. Jetzt dachte ich probiere ich einmal meine ganzen einzelnen readBytes mit einem PDU request zusammenzufassen in der Hoffnung die sporadischen Ausfälle höhren auf. Leider kann ich dies nicht testen da schon dieser Code

```
Dim _pdu As New libnodave.PDU
_pdu=dc.prepareReadRequest
```
dc ist meine DaveConnection und funktioniert eigentlich Prima!
zu dem Fehler System.NullReferenceException führt. Was mache ich falsch? Könnte der PDU ansatz zu einer Verbesserung meines Porblems führen?

Danke für euere Hilfe!

Grüße,
Lovis


----------

